# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  OCASIÓN TERRENO AGRICOLA CON CERTIFICACION ORGANICA 11HAS EN PARACAS

## Giosa Peru

*Ubicado en Las Antillas de Paracas. Queda alt.Km.245 de la Pan. Sur (entrada hacia Paracas). La entrada de acceso al terrenoes por la autopista hacia Paracas al final del fundo Beta entrar x camino dePalmeras. Todo el terreno tiene instalado sistema de riego tecnificado. Conpozo de agua. Agua abundante. Tiene reservorio de agua ( geo membrana 25mtsx20mtsx3.5mts:1500m3 de agua)   Es plano, tiene un portón de fierro de 5mts deancho para el acceso, terreno limpio listo para la siembra de cultivos deexportación: paprika, uvas, pécanos, cebolla... El terreno tiene certificación orgánicaemitida por BCS Oko Garantie vigente hasta setiembre 2017 para cultivos depaprika, Ají jalapeño, Perejil y Eneldo. A minutos del Aeropuerto Internacional deParacas y el Puerto de Paracas. Con proyección para realizar condominios decasas de campo o depósitos. Excelente inversión. Lo vendo por motivo de viaje. Tratodirecto con propietario.US$22,000xHa. Precio Negociable.*  Temas similares: OCASION VENTA DE TERRENO AGRICOLA 5.275 has en Paracas,Ica VENTA DE TERRENO AGRÍCOLA EN PARACAS (ICA-PERÚ) El Proceso de la Certificación Orgánica Ocasion vendo terreno agricola Certificacion organica - trujillo 2010

----------

